# Support group for abuse survivors in NYC



## Roxy82 (Mar 14, 2007)

There is a group for female childhood sexual abuse survivors forming in Manhattan.

ETA: A link...
http://www.nycagainstrape.org/event_646.html

Also, for rape survivors...
http://www.nycagainstrape.org/event_642.html

For additional info, PM me.

:group


----------

